# Favourite Hobbit in the Fellowship



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

So which one is YOUR favourite hobbit? explain desicion.



I like pippin cuz he is so funny... And cute...


----------



## Galadhwen (Sep 8, 2002)

I've said Frodo but it was close between him and Sam. I admire their bravery, courage, love, loyalty and commitment. 
Three cheers for the Hobbits!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2002)

it was definitly a tie btwn frodo and pip, but i chose pip in the end because of his funloving nature. He expresses it more than frodo does.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 8, 2002)

I don't know why I picked Frodo. Maybe I should have picked Sam...


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

Well to late for that Cloud! I mean Isildur 

I picked Sam, but i like them all!!


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 9, 2002)

yah, sam needs sum'ore votes for him. hopefully this picture will purswade more un-deciding people to vote for him.


----------



## Flip (Sep 9, 2002)

Thats a cute pic of Sam, Diamond Took - but I had to choose Frodo, he's always been my favourite Hobbit and my favourite character overall as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2002)

man Pippin is the best cuz he's funny, messes up a lot which usually ends up humously, and is so cute and joyful. hmm in the movie he was awsome go Billy Boyd!


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 10, 2002)

Amen to that, hobbit!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

*Merry*

Cause he's not as grim as Frodo,not as childish as Pip,not as rustic as Sam.He's the best IMO.Plus I really like his father-son relationship with Theoden.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 12, 2002)

lol!!! no ones voting sam!


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diamond Took _
> *lol!!! no ones voting sam!  *



 I want to cry for Sam! 
He is th real hero! Come on!!! What about the time when he carried Frodo up Mt. Doom. Or when he rescued the Ring and then the bearer?!?!?! Merry and Pippen can't even sit at the same table with Sam. Yey for Sam and his sweet, nieve ways. Frodo never would have made it without Sam... and guess where that puts Pippen and Merry and anyone else you would have voted for!!! Sam is the HERO!! He needs to be "praised with great praise!" Sam... 

-me


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

SAM!!!!!!!!!!!! FOREVER AND ALWAYS SAM!!!!!!!! i mean come on sam is da fo'sheezy


theoden got it right on the money.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 12, 2002)

yay!!! more for sam!!!

but then, can't go twisting anyone's opinions if this is to be a proper voting thread!!!


(go sam)


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

I think we should start a pro-Samwise Gamgee thread and we could have everyone gush and gush about how much they love and care about Sam. 

-me


----------



## warrior of ice (Sep 12, 2002)

sam

for his tremendous loyalty
(not only with frodo)


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *I think we should start a pro-Samwise Gamgee thread and we could have everyone gush and gush about how much they love and care about Sam.
> 
> -me *




I agree


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 12, 2002)

who shall have that honour?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 13, 2002)

And who would still be sane after spending endless hours day after day at the same thread, hmm?


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone who spends his time defending the weak and the honorable is not prone to insanity. However, those who chose sarcasm...  

GO SAM!!!!

-me


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

Can we not vote for others like Farmer maggot?


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
SOMEONE VOTED FOR FRODO!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!
THEY WERE TIED AND NOW SAM IS BEHIND AGAIN!!!!
WILL NO ONE SHOW SOME COMPASION????


-me


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *Can we not vote for others like Farmer maggot? *



Hey, I would vote for Mr. Moggot, but the thread starter wanted this thread to be about the Hobbits in the Fellowship. But it would be so cool if someone started a thread about hobbits in general. 

-me


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 16, 2002)

lol! the starter of this thread does NOT like farmer maggot.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Sep 16, 2002)

I'd have to go with Sam. I'd like to go into detail on why he is my favorite. But a school administrator is peering over my shoulder... So I'm gonna have to go now...


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 17, 2002)

lol! thats okay! hay, sam seems to be more popular than when he first started out.
wahoo go sam!!!!
(but pip is stil my fav.  )


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 17, 2002)

Sam. He was the only one to give the ring despite having worn it, because of his loyalty to his master and friend


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 19, 2002)

I voted Sam cuz he was the background hero and deserves some recognition. 

-Flame


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 19, 2002)

yay sam! i especially like it at the end of TTT when he defeats Shelob, like a true hero. 
(and then he goes and leaves frodo )


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

I had to say Pippin. I'm not really a great fan of the Hobbits myself but Pippin is quite funny.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 21, 2002)

I voted for Mr. Samwise because he was so loyal and brave and he was simply smashing. I really do love all four of them though. They're all so cute and fun and wonderful.


----------



## Melara (Sep 22, 2002)

I voted for Merry because...well, he's just nice, and I like him. And he is an important person in the journey. He tried hard to get the hobbits out of the forest when they leaved the Shire, and what would have happened to Pip if he hadn't have his cousin with him when they escaped from the orcs in Rohan? And of course that fight with the king of the Nazgul..!

BUT of course the hobbits are all an importnt part of the book. Without Frodo and Sam (and Gollum...) Middle-Earth would have become a very terrible place. And I like Pip a lot too, he's simply such a person that I can't help liking him, he makes me laugh and is the sun behind the clouds! But Merry is the best.


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Sep 29, 2002)

Sam rules.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 1, 2002)

Hip Hip Hurray...Sam: The Unpronounced Hero....Hip Hip Hurray....Sam is in the lead.

-Flame


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Oct 1, 2002)

I do't like it when Sam's called "Frodo's servant"...
I know that's what he was, but, first of all, he was his friend...
And if there hasn't been for Sammy, ME would have ended in FLAMES!!!!
A bit more respect for Sam!!!


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 2, 2002)

Sam is my favorite because he was so loyal and he kept pushing Frodo further on the quest. Plus, he gave up his food and water for Frodo and that was so nice of him.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 4, 2002)

IMHO, Sam was the one who really accomplished the mission/quest/thing (hehehe) because he was carrying Frodo up the slopes of Mt. Doom. Without Sam, Frodo would never made it to the Cracks of Doom. 

-Flame


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Oct 5, 2002)

I completely agree with you!!! <slams her fist on the table. than says ouch>


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

pippin cuz he's soooo stupidand clueless. Just like me!!!


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Oct 9, 2002)

I like the way Sam speaks...
his incorrect language, peasantish... so funny! And they even translated it well in my lanuguage!


----------



## Morgaphry (Oct 11, 2002)

PIPPIN ALL THE WAY!!!!!!
He shows the most growth (Phyically and Morally) through the book.

Morgaphry


----------



## Eliot (Oct 11, 2002)

I would have to say that Sam is the best. I mean, I like them all but Sam is so cool.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 11, 2002)

C'mon people vote for Sam. You know that he's the best.  

-Flame


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *I would have to say that Sam is the best. I mean, I like them all but Sam is so cool. *



Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Oct 16, 2002)

I belive merry is the best hobbit he is funny he is quite clever and him and pippin get in all kinds of trouble go merry


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

His faithful friendship to Frodo is why I choose Sam. Though it meant he had to go into the deepest danger, Sam still stayed by his friend's side. I'm sure we all hope for friends, who would be as true as ole Samwise.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 19, 2002)

Yea, Sam is in the lead. Now, lets keep it that way. hehehe

-Flame


----------



## Theoden (Oct 19, 2002)

Yey for Sam!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 20, 2002)

I love all the hobbits in the Fellowship, but I chose Sam because he's the most heroic, bravest, and without him, the quest would have gone down the tubes. Also because he's such a nieve lovable little hobbit.  Oh, and one more thing about Sam: he's determined. How many people would lug a set of pans that many miles? Just one: Sam!


----------

